# after the photo thing, i took 2 days off from flex. to day this happened..



## Mogcabul (May 25, 2017)

im looking in DSF4,5,6 as of 8:12 there is currently 25 unfilled blocks. and news ones are coming up. 
no one is taking them. at 60.00 per 3 hour block. 

im just taking 2 days off... is this a coincidence? or do drivers not like the new update in my area?
this is interesting. i say this, because usually there might be 1 or 2 showing up around 6 or 7 am, but are usually all snapped up by now.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

The drivers in my area must love the new update since I'm not seeing any blocks available atm. If you're getting $20/hr, it must mean your area lacks drivers. That's why you're seeing a lot of blocks available.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I wish some of the drivers from UCA1 would switch to the logistics warehouses above because it's nearly impossible to get blocks out of our warehouse.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I wish some of the drivers from UCA1 would switch to the logistics warehouses above because it's nearly impossible to get blocks out of our warehouse.


It's only natural people go where they get paid the most. I was pulling +$30/hr easy doing Prime Now. The problem is getting blocks. If everyone at Prime Now starts to use bots, then it becomes a crap shoot whoever gets lucky will get the block. The pay is great when you could get block but I'd prefer the consistent income from Logistics.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

uberer2016 said:


> It's only natural people go where they get paid the most. I was pulling +$30/hr easy doing Prime Now. The problem is getting blocks. If everyone at Prime Now starts to use bots, then it becomes a crap shoot whoever gets lucky will get the block. The pay is great when you could get block but I'd prefer the consistent income from Logistics.


some of those people commute from hella far, sit at the warehouse for hours hoping they can get a shift and end up leaving after 8 hours not working any blocks -- at what point do you think they'll realize they're wasting their time with this?!


----------



## impoorlikeyou (May 24, 2017)

Mogcabul said:


> im looking in DSF4,5,6 as of 8:12 there is currently 25 unfilled blocks. and news ones are coming up.
> no one is taking them. at 60.00 per 3 hour block.
> 
> im just taking 2 days off... is this a coincidence? or do drivers not like the new update in my area?
> this is interesting. i say this, because usually there might be 1 or 2 showing up around 6 or 7 am, but are usually all snapped up by now.


that usually happens when amazon cuts the dead weight. aka fatties/olds/idiots that just show up to collect the money and deliver a few packages.



soupergloo said:


> some of those people commute from hella far, sit at the warehouse for hours hoping they can get a shift and end up leaving after 8 hours not working any blocks -- at what point do you think they'll realize they're wasting their time with this?!


if they have no other source of income i doubt they will get tired of atleast trying to feed themselves/family... JUST SAYING


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

impoorlikeyou said:


> if they have no other source of income i doubt they will get tired of atleast trying to feed themselves/family... JUST SAYING


they could be working a minimum wage job and be making more in less time in their home town .. just sayin'


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> some of those people commute from hella far, sit at the warehouse for hours hoping they can get a shift and end up leaving after 8 hours not working any blocks -- at what point do you think they'll realize they're wasting their time with this?!


You underestimate the ant culture. Many of these folks can't hold or don't want a regular job. It's the same folks who sit at the airport in a que all day.

They don't care about losing money they wouldn't make any without this gig


----------

